# Bad cough after injection



## Bstmp (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey guys. On my first cycle here. Running a RIP BLEND cycle. Had a bad cough after this last injection. Could I have hit a vein? It knicker one? Just kinda nervous after that bad ass cough.


----------



## Durro (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes it happens from time to time with all the compounds we inject especially Tren!  I don’t know what it is exactly but you’re body is releasing it through the lungs and you are trying to get air and at the same time you’re body is trying to release whatever it is. It can happen with Test and other compounds but especially with Tren every time some kind of lung irritation. Tren cough.


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 18, 2020)

Tren cough is no joke. I’d be surprised if it’s not in your blend somewhere.......AR


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 22, 2020)

AR-15 said:


> Tren cough is no joke. I’d be surprised if it’s not in your blend somewhere.......AR



Agreed, if its a RIP BLEND Tren is probably an ingredient. Something that always helped me was injecting my Tren super slow. Doing this I havent had Tren cough in years.


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 1, 2020)

What ASHOP said, very common with tren when you nick a vein it hit hits the lungs and causes the cough.  I've only had it once in all my days, I inject slow and obviously aspirate before injecting.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 29, 2020)

I thought I was about to have my first tren cough the other day with 50mg ace... but I only tasted it in my mouth.


----------



## hgmara (Oct 30, 2020)

I think it's "pulmonary oil microembolism"


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 6, 2020)

Hgmara is correct. A pulmonary oil microembolism is no joke. Had my nurse give me a glute inj. and the chest pain, head rush, instant body flush, drenched in sweat, and coughing/wheezing was insane. Slow accurate injections. Usually the needle pricks into a vein somewhere and a small drip of oil causes the reaction. If that is anything compared to a heart attack then fuck me, im scared as shit to experience it.


----------



## BIGAINS (Nov 15, 2020)

When the smallest amount of oil hits the lungs the coughing feels like death is coming... Lol


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 24, 2020)

It's the solvents and it can be horrible. When I first experienced tren cough I didn't know it happened so it was a big shock and I thought I was dying


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 29, 2020)

tren is  a  beast, I cannot take any longer I get hiccups for two days straight even low dosage, and if I run to high my vision starts to blur, you guys be careful with that compound. take it from a old vet. Miss the fat loss and the sex drive for sure!


----------



## bigpoppie (Dec 2, 2020)

rangerjockey said:


> tren is  a  beast, I cannot take any longer I get hiccups for two days straight even low dosage, and if I run to high my vision starts to blur, you guys be careful with that compound. take it from a old vet. Miss the fat loss and the sex drive for sure!



Ditto what you said, and replace the hiccups with pancreatitus for me. Dam shame!


----------



## RIZDRAVER (Dec 3, 2020)

People constantly talk about Tren cough and yet somehow I've knicked veins and have had 911-level coughing fits on every single compound *other than* Tren.


----------



## RIZDRAVER (Dec 3, 2020)

People constantly talk about Tren cough and yet somehow I've knicked veins and have had 911-level coughing fits on every single compound *other than* Tren. 

One thing that still surprises me is the amount of guys that use the same needle to draw and inject. Not only the massive amount of scar tissue that it causes, but if you pass through a vein with a dulled needle, you're going to get a bad coughing fit because of the way that it tears through and pulls the vein and surrounding tissue.


----------



## Brew69420 (Jan 23, 2021)

I had it once with test. Scared me. I've never done tren though but my friend is about to try it for the first time.


----------



## asto (Jan 23, 2021)

hgmara said:


> I think it's "pulmonary oil microembolism"



This 100%
It can happen with any oil injection but is most common with tren. That rip blend will most def have tren in it


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 26, 2021)

Without a doubt some serious shit when it happens. Was always told it comes from hitting/nick a vein, and the resulting oil and alcohol evaporating in the lungs. Nice to see they finally have a name for it other than tren cough.

Experienced it a couple of times, pray it never happens again!


----------

